# Upper Control Arm Bump Stop



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

Starting to reassemble the front suspension on my 1968 and just realized something. There were no bump stops for the upper control arm. They were not there when I got the car and I carefully matched up everything that needed to be replaced. I have the lower control arm bushings in place and the two on the rear end in place. Am I missing any others? I see the holes in the frame under the control arm where they probably mounted. Is it possible that they were never there? What happens if I don't replace them? I want to get the front spindles on so I can roll the frame out of the shop and clean my mess. Is it possible to replace the bushings without compressing the front spring to remove the upper ball joint from the spindle to access the bushing mounting location? I know lots of questions but trying to weigh out my options at this point.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You seem to be asking multiple questions. I'll try to answer them as I understand.
1) The original bump stops may well have deteriorated and fell out. You should replace them and yes they go in the hole under the control arm. If you don't replace them and the suspension "tops out" on a large bump, the arm will contact the frame and could possibly cause damage.
2) Not exactly sure what your sequence of events is with the control arm bushings. If the spindles aren't on now, just remove the upper arms and replace the bushings. If you assemble it to roll and then want to remove the upper arms later, it becomes more work. If enough of the car is intact for weight, you don't have to compress the springs. Loosen the upper ball joint nut a few turns and then smack the spindle where the stud goes thru with a large mallet and the stud will pop loose. At that point put a floor jack under the lower arm to support the weight and lift it enough to relieve the spring pressure from the upper arm. Remove the arm.


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

I found a picture of the bump stops. I think you hit the nail on the head Too Many Projects. The bump stops are all rubber and figure somewhere during the last 42 years the rubber tab that holds them in place deteriorated and one good whack from the upper arms sent them bye bye. The car right now is just a frame. I was just wanting to get the front wheels on the car to get the frame out of the shop so I can clean the mess I have made. Hopefully this weekend I will be done with frame and suspension so I can move on to the body.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You'll definately need the spring compressor for a bare frame. Been there, done that last spring...


Same deal as you. Just put together to roll with old springs and steering parts. I'll be ordering Hotchkiss drop springs and all new steering components soon for the winter work...


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

Bump stops came in. Good thing I waited because without any weight on the front end the bump stops are the only thing keeping the upper a-arm off of the frame. Now I can roll the frame out of the way.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks good......I assume you got an internal spring compressor....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Lookin' good boys!....i wish mine would get here so I can feel it and mess with it!:willy:


----------

